# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Բանկային ուսուցում

## Cracker

Ավելի հարմար տեղ չգտա գրելու  :Smile: 

Ինձ հետաքրքրում ա թե մոտավորապես ինչ գիտելիքներ են պահանջվում Երևանի որևև բանկում աշխատելու համար և շատ հետաքրքիր ա թե էտ բանկերը ինչ որ պահանջում են աշխատողից, իրանք սովորացնում են?Ինչ որ դասեր անցկացնում են?

----------


## Anush8888

Ես գիտեմ որ կենտրոնական բանկը անցկացնում ա դասընթացներ բոլոր բանկային գործ սովորող ցանկացողների համար, ավարտելուց հետո կարող ես անցնել աշխատանքի ինչպես կենտրոնական, այնպես էլ այլ բանկերում, բայց քննությունները չհանձնելու   դեպքում  դիպլոմ չես ստանում  :Think: 
Կարող ես դիմել ֆինանսաբանկային քոլեջ, թատերականի կողքն ա, ինքս հետաքրքվել եմ տարին 2 անգամ եմ կազմակերպում, եթե պետք  է համարը տամ, սայտի հասցեն չեմ հիշում  :Blush: 

*Մոդերատորական. Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն թույլատրվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։

Այս գրառումը փոխարկվել է հայատառի:*

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Կենտրոնական բանկի կայքը հետևյալն է ՝ cba.am :
Գիտեմ, որ Բանկային համակարգում աշխատելու համար պետք է որակավորում (մի քանի տեսակի է), որի մասին հենց Կենտրոնական բանկից կարելի է իմանալ: Ընդգրկվող  թեմաների, գիտելիքների մասին էլ կայքում կլինի: Ես մի քանի էլեկտրոնային գրքեր ունեմ էդ նպատակով: Կարող եմ վերնագրերն էլ ասել: :Wink:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ավելի հարմար տեղ չգտա գրելու 
> 
> Ինձ հետաքրքրում ա թե մոտավորապես ինչ գիտելիքներ են պահանջվում Երևանի որևև բանկում աշխատելու համար և շատ հետաքրքիր ա թե էտ բանկերը ինչ որ պահանջում են աշխատողից, իրանք սովորացնում են?Ինչ որ դասեր անցկացնում են?


Ամեն ինչ կախված է կոնկրետ բանկից և աշխատանքի տիպից: Իրականում Բանկերի մեծ մասում կան շարքային աշխատողներ սպասարկման ոլորտում, որոնց համար մասնագիտական կրթությունն անհրաժեշտ չէ իրենց աշխատանքը կատարելու համար: Այլ բան է՝ բանկը պահանջու՞մ է բարձրագույն կրթությունն իր աշխատողի(սպասարկման ոլորտի) համար, թե՞ ոչ: HSBC-ում աշխատում են բազմաթիվ լեզվաբանական(անգլերեն) կրթությամբ շրջանավարտներ: Բայց, ամեն դեպքում, առանց տնտեսագիտական կրթության բանկում աշխատանքի անցնելը քիչ հավանական է:
Որոշ բանկեր անցկացնում են մի քանի ամիս տևող դասընթացներ(Յունիբանկ), մյուսներն անցկացնում են մի քանի շաբաթ տևող սեմինարներ: Ամեն ինչ կախված է աշխատանքի բնույթից ու պաշտոնի բարձրությունից:

----------

